#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Becktel Standards for Piping Design

## mrk

I want to share with you some of the Bechtel Standards for Piping Design that i have,
Bechtel Standards for Piping Design.....

1.Equipment Nozzle Locations
2.Heat Exchanger Piping
3.Heat Tracing
4.Pipe Rack
5.Pipe Stress Analysis
6.Pump Piping


7.Tower Piping
8.Underground Piping




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/343729278/BECHTEL_STANDARDS_FOR_PIPING_STANDARDS.rar
```


Enjoy it....See More: Becktel Standards for Piping Design

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

The name should be BECHTEL Corp., not Becktel
Very very informative, good and applicable standard.
Thank you very much

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## jason123

tks a lot

----------


## kp2008

Thank a million, If you have Process standards please upload,,,

Thank & regards

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi

Please share Process Control & Instrumentation standards also.

Thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Thanks

----------


## kishor

Thanks friend,
can you please upload "piping stress analysis"excel programs from bechtel or any other co.
Thanks in advance

----------


## ADMADM

Anyone have standards and / or specifications for Vessels (Coulms/Reactors) and Heat Exchangers from Bechtel?

Please share.

ADMADM

----------


## aan09

*Thanks a Lot for your sharing .*

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks for sharing

----------


## truehem

Thank you.

----------


## Syaefrudin007

Thank you

See More: Becktel Standards for Piping Design

----------


## fireblade

Thank you for sharing

----------


## stressed

Thank you for sharing, but can someone please upload to another filesharing service besides rapidshare? Rapidshare will not let me download without paying their monthly fee

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... thanks A LOT for sharing this valuable information

----------


## tturit

unique  :Smile:

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## oinostro

please, see ---->  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  folder CSA/Bechtel. Thanks for albertovidal1946!!!

----------


## stressed

Thanks for uploading to 4shared.com oinostro. That was most kind of you. Most of the time that I attempt to download from rapidshare, they will not let me access files for free because 'priority' access is filled up, trying to sell a premium membership for $$. thanks again

----------


## saverr

Thanks for sharing. Anyone have Bechtel Process Standards, please share.

----------


## M5416

Thank you.

----------


## wangmingen

please upload" folder CSA/Bechtel". thanks a lot!

----------


## andak777

please upload again " folder CSA/Bechtel". thanks a lot!

----------


## pp28

thanks!

See More: Becktel Standards for Piping Design

----------


## aseptman

Thanks 
what is in the name anyways

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## mo736

Thanks my friend

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## francisblesson

can you upload electrical & Instrumentation standards

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## nilu

Can any one reload it in ifile.it or 4shared. Plwase, Please, Please.................................... Thanks in advance.

----------


## chonitos

thanks

chonitos

Mxico

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot for sharing

----------


## bizkitgto

Thanks for the Bechtel info.

----------


## nilu

Can any one reload it in ifile.it or ******* or mediafire. Please, Please, Please.................................... Thanks in advance.

----------


## hswang2

could you please upload more bechtel process code



Thank you very muchSee More: Becktel Standards for Piping Design

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## nilu

I am not able to download the same. can anybody upload the same in ifile.it or mediafire. Please.....................................Thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## summerguyin

> I am not able to download the same. can anybody upload the same in ifile.it or mediafire. Please.....................................Thanks



 mail me at  linkarian@yahoo.com for new links.

----------


## nilu

Also mail me at nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com for new links. Please...........................Thanks.

----------


## sharfin

Thanks people...

----------


## nilu

I am not able download the same. Please .........................................

----------


## prabhu0487

Can u please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

These are all my files with the Bechtel name on them...

Bechtel.zip	  45.658 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

*thanq very much*

----------


## npsrinivasarao

*Thks for the share*

----------


## 2803

thank you sir

See More: Becktel Standards for Piping Design

----------


## rajpd28

Please share ASME PTC 20 series.
Thanks & Regard
Raj

----------


## ansufw

> These are all my files with the Bechtel name on them...
> 
> Bechtel.zip	  45.658 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



please re-upload again... i cannot download it...

----------


## cesarin

Thanks a lot

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Dear Nabilia,
Kindly upload this files again. I am unable to download. Thanks in advance.






> These are all my files with the Bechtel name on them...
> 
> Bechtel.zip	  45.658 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thorem

Dear Nabilia,
Please upload this files again. Thanks in advance.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## setret

Please re-upload these files again as the links are dead. Thanks in advance.

----------


## kerkneus

Please re-upload these files again as the links are dead. Thanks in advance.

----------

